# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  заражен сайт

## Иван Юндев

Здраствуйте, у нас заражен сайт, пишет это: http://clip2net.com/s/2HNoT Нужна помощь.
Прошу профессионала откликнуться.


Иван Юндев

тел. моб.: +7 926 3002323

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *Иван Юндев*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

 Помощь при заражении комьютера на VirusInfo.Info оказывается абсолютно бесплатно. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------

